# Decided to try IVF for one and only chance



## louisataylor (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm new to all this so forgive me for not using all the proper abbreviations etc.

My husband and I have a 4 year old son who was conceived naturally after only 4 months of trying but we have been trying for number 2 for 2 years and 2 months now.

I was diagnosed with an under-active thyroid which basically switched off my ovaries for a while until I was diagnosed and put on the right medication. Then we were told I am ovulating again etc but still no luck.

We have both been for all the various tests at the fertility clinic and other than a slightly lower % of good swimmers everything else seems ok.  I've been on Clomid for 8 months now and still not had any luck so we have made the biggest decision of our lives to self-fund 1 cycle of IVF and hope that we get lucky cos after this that will be it, no more trying.

Our 1st appointment is on 16th November and I just wondered what to expect and how long it is likely to be before we actually start with the injections and egg collection etc.  Will it be pretty much straight away depending on AF or do we have to wait awhile before we can begin?

Any advice etc will be really appreaciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Louisa,

Your situation sounds very similar to mine minus a possible diagnosis. We have a DS who will be four in a few months and have been ttc #2 since August 2009. I have had 3 IUI's with Clomid [self-funded] and have just had egg collection for our one shot at self-funded IVF [it turned out we had ICSI where the sperm is injected directly into the egg as DH's sample had high abnormalities although pevious tests didn;t indicate anything].

At my clinic, I had to have a monitored cycle where bloods were taken on CD3 [the usual hormone panel], a mid-cycle scan at around CD14 and a progesterone blood test [normally CD21 although this was done a bit earlier and then literally, I started down-regulating on a long protocol [best method when all is normal] seven days before my period was due. Down-regulation was done by nasal spray for me although some ladies go on the pill or start down-regulation injections. What should happen is your period should appear on time and then once you are down-regulated enough [usually after 14 or so days of down-regulation] you start daily stimulating injections. On average women stimulate for 14 days and then EC is done under general anaesthetic via your cervix, they incubate the eggs with sperm and you have embryo transfer either two, three or five days after collection. This is done while you're awake much like a smear.

Bear in mind these timescales are approximate. I ended up down-regulating for so long [4 weeks] that I chose to abandon that cycle to start again just recently. This time I was DR for 15 days and stimulated for 12 days [on a slightly different protocol which is a bit unique to my clinic] and am now waiting for my embies to grow and find out when I can have them put back in. For us, we can afford one frozen cycle after this if this fails and if we get any good frozen embies. Then, we'll move on as three. We are already so lucky to have one child, a happy home etc.

Wishing you much luck and please ask away if you have any more questions.


----------



## trinibabe (Oct 10, 2011)

Louisa and Bubblicious, I am also new to FF and I too have been given an unexplained secondary infertility diagnosis. I conceived naturally six years ago after 2w ttc; got pregnant for a second time after 5 months ttc and miscarried after 11w. Since then I have had a 40th birthday and been unable tc.  My DH and I also say that we will give IVF one go, but I have read so much statistics which indicate that IVF is much more likely to succeed on the second attempt than the first. Costs for us is a big impediment, but I am keeping my mind open about 2max attempts! I have my first appointment on 29 December 2011, and it can't come quickly enough for me. I keep praying someone cancels and I get an earlier appointment, as it is all I can think about at the moment.

Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## cornishgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Louisataylor

We're in a similar situation, although we knew we would have problems conceiving number 2 as we were told it was unlikely to happen naturally before we conceived DD (who was 4 yesterday) due to a less than optimal vasectomy reversal.  We said we'd give IVF/ICSI one go, but got a BFN a couple of weeks ago - and now we're signed up to do it all over again!  It just made me realise how important this was to us and we weren't ready to give up just yet - despite the cost, etc.  

Our timescales were that we had our consent appointment in May and started the long protocol in July by going on the Pill for 5 weeks, D/R in August and EC/ET in September.  I had a baseline scan before starting on Day 10 of the June cycle.  Otherwise the same as Bubblicious has said but the EC was under sedation but this varies from clinic to clinic.  

We are waiting for our follow up with the consultant and due to start the long protocol again in November with EC/ET in January.  Just want to get started again and feel like you're doing something!  

Good luck

CG x


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi ladies

First I want to wish you all the luck in the world. I know exactly how you feel and it can be a very lonely place to be (when all your friends are popping our number 2 and 3...and assume you just don't want anymore...gawd I wish people would not say that!).

After a diagnosis of low AMH we had IVF (short protocol so was only around 4 weeks from first injection to pregnancy test. Stared 1st injection they day AF arrived after my nurse appointment with meds). We got lucky and it worked first time for us. So happy and glad we took the chance. My DH was not convinced that IVF was they way we should go but it was me that really pushed it.

I so hope you get lucky!!
xx


----------



## marie57 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Louisa
just wanted to wish you luck in your tx.
I also decided to do just 1 go at ivf in august unfortunately it was a bfn for us   
I have found it so hard to give it up though,DH has agreed to do 1 more thing,so ive started looking into surgery to unblock tubes as I feel its a small chance every month rather than 1 attempt full stop.But troble is its such an uphill struggle to get reffered to NHS and feel like im taking money away from the kids ive got,if we go private.sorry for rant but feel a bit dispondant at moment.
I found tx so exciting and this site very addictive in helping you through,do you no if you are having short or long protocol?


----------



## tiggeroo (May 24, 2011)

Hi Louisataylor

I have a son who is nearly 10 from a previous relationship it took me 4 days to conceive with him after coming off the pill. Me and my husband now have been trying to conceive for over 2 years to be diagnosed in June 2011 we have unexplained secondary infertility....in Aug 2011 I got diagnosed with Hashimoto's thyroiditis which is my immune system attacking my thyroid making me have an underactive thyroid. No one has mentioned the effects it can have on fertility even though they knew we are TTC. I have done all the homework myself and its quiet sickening to reading how it can effect fertility and then your pregnancy and then if successful you baby if you TSH levels are not controlled and no1 telling me anything.....I know I have to try and get my TSH between 1 and 2, I have an appointment back with my endo consultant in Jan...I shall be telling him a few home truths.
We aren't entitled to help off NHS due to me having my son already, so we were going to self fund, but not now I have found out this info as I want my levels under control before spending all that money.

Babycrazy.....I would love to hear more about what you have to say as you seem to know what you are talking about. I am guessing that you suffer yourself with it? This could be the reason for our unexplained infertility.

Hugs and Kisses xoxox


----------



## tiggeroo (May 24, 2011)

Hi Babycray

Thanks for that and I am so sorry you have gone through all those MC  .

I have appointment back at the hospital with my Endo Consultant in Jan....my antibodies were checked and they were 1092 so wayyyyyyyyy above norm......I am not going to go through IVF until my levels are low enough.....they have come down from 7.5 to 4.1 but I know they aren't low enough.....I am hoping when they come down enough I will conceive naturally.

Where do I find the immunes thread and what is NK cells?

Thanks For your help

Have a happy Christmas and a good New Year 
x x


----------

